# Notify me when shows are cancelled



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

I would like to see a message sent to my TiVo when a show has been cancelled from the network. I was surprised to hear that CBS cancelled "Smith." Perhaps it could link to a HME application that would allow me to fill out a survey about the show. I would certainly like CBS to know that I gave "Smith" two thumbs up.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

That would be nice; I guess to avoid spamming everyone with every show cancellation you would need to restrict it to notifying people about shows that they have a season pass for (figuring out if they have a matching wishlist is probably too tricky to do reliably).

I do wonder how TiVo would handle notifying people about shows that went on 'hiatus' but weren't formally canceled. Too many shows it seems that you don't know for sure from the network that they are gone until they don't show up on the next season's announced schedule. To most people those shows would be considered canceled, but the network won't confirm it and there is a (very slight) chance that they could be back.


----------



## omni555 (Oct 4, 2006)

...Then there are the shows that get bumped by some other programming - like all the program series that have been bumped for the next 2 weeks because of the World Series! Or others like Cold Case last year that constantly kept starting late because of a football game running over.

Dunno what could be done to prevent that sort of thing from happening (or affecting recordings), but it would sure be nice to not have to worry about those sorts of things!


----------

